# Bozo Construction



## Mike Lamb (Nov 12, 2008)

We have all been through this.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Keep 'em coming if you can please.

If there winds up being enough, I might save them all in one Roofers Humor thread.

Ed


----------

